# An'ggrath / Chaos Marines



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get an An'ggrath Model? I tried Forgeworld but they had non when I looked, and I have no idea where to look.

And what would/where can I find his stats? He's not in the Daemon codex as far as I know, but would be cool to use him!

Also Can you field Chaos Marines units with a Chaos Daemons army? THey are sort of the same side, so is this possible? (Sorry for the nOOb questions, I'm new to Chaos )

Thanks for the help guys!

Jack


----------



## honourthymaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Well you must not have been looking hard enough heres a link:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/DAEMONS_AND_BEASTS.html

hes the Bloodthirster Greater Daemon of Khorne

You wont find hes states in the codex because hes an apocalypse model so you need to find yourself an Imperial Armour Apocalypse 2008 book for his states.

And lastly no you cant feild chaos space marines with daemons apart from the ones already in the chaos space marine codex.

hope this helps


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Arr thats why I couldn't find him I was looking for the word An'ggrath specifically lol

Thanks for the link, will come in handy when I have £133 spare haha

Ok I just wondered about the Chaos Marines because you can field certain Daemons with them etc

Thanks mate


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Ya they are plain vanilla type of daemons nothing special, IMO its stupid to seperate them but hey what do people who play the game know...


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My Son has one and it's an absolutely fantastic model that dominates the board both in size, appearance, and sheer utter murderous close-combat ability.

well worth the bucks.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

honourthymaster said:


> You wont find hes states in the codex because hes an apocalypse model so you need to find yourself an Imperial Armour Apocalypse 2008 book for his states.


Actually, the guys from forgeworld got drunk one night and decided you could use him in normal games as a Daemon HQ choice.

Here's the link


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

honourthymaster said:


> Well you must not have been looking hard enough heres a link:
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/DAEMONS_AND_BEASTS.html
> 
> ...


in TC's defense. they changed its name a while back from an'ggrath.
when i bought the models it was still names an'ggrath, and on the field. people who have never seen the model or played against daemons before will fear him.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

holy sht the stats on that are jacked up. i looked at the one in Ryuzaki's link:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
10 3 7 8 6 8 6 10 4+
i wud try to shoot everything into it and/or avoid it all together.
edit: sorry the spaces arn't working, watever


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

The144thCadianPlatoon said:


> holy sht the stats on that are jacked up. i looked at the one in Ryuzaki's link:
> WS BS S T W I A LD SV
> 10 3 7 8 6 8 6 10 4+
> i wud try to shoot everything into it and/or avoid it all together.
> edit: sorry the spaces arn't working, watever


thats not an'ggraths stats. hes a lot stronger than that


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Yea, that's the Slaanesh one. It's cheaper money and points wise, but doesn't have that aura of sheer awsomeness that An'ggrath has.


----------

